# NATPC M009S



## ianperrin (May 13, 2012)

I'm a complete newbie with Android and have a NATPC M009S with Android 2.3. My desktop has SUSE Linux 11.4 and a Mega 100WR ADSL router. How do I get them to connect or where can I find out?


----------



## Kurticus (May 15, 2012)

What are you trying to accomplish? Connect your tablet to your home internet or just connect it to your computer?


----------



## ianperrin (May 13, 2012)

Hi Kurticus,

Thanks for responding. I'm trying to set up a home network and connect 2 WiFi devices to it; the NATPC tablet and my Kindle. Neither will connect and I have got as far as discovering that the WiFi on my router seems not to be working. I'll replace it in the next couple of days and report my progress here.


----------



## Kurticus (May 15, 2012)

Oh yikes, well if you have anymore questions afterwards feel free to ask.


----------

